# Diy Drip Tray On Chest Freezer



## Dicko72 (22/8/11)

Finally finished my Chest Freezer conversion...  




However I now need a drip tray!

Does anyone have any ideas for cheap DIY drip trays?

I dont really want to attach to the collar.
Would prefer liquid nails or magnets but would need to be pretty light I guess.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (22/8/11)

You could use the principle in mine - larger aluminium sheets are available - and hang off the tap shanks 

Then use a hook system or L brackets for a drip tray (riveted or attached to the sheet)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=776569

Magnets won't stick to a stainless drip tray - so they would need be glued - rare earth magnets will most likely be a must 

Cheers


----------



## Jarthy (22/8/11)

make the splash back of the drip tray to have holes at the spacing of your taps, the drip tray will hang off the taps and then can take the load of a full glass, as magnets and liquid nails probably wouldn't.

like this:


----------



## Logman (22/8/11)

Nice job on the Kegerator D!CKO, looks very smart indeed!

I've still got a cube cut in half on the floor because I can't think of something I'm happy with.

I must say it looks easy to clean up after a session with Cortez's setup, no scratching the Kegerator either...

Edit - as mentioned in other threads, good quality double sided tape is also an option.


----------



## Dicko72 (22/8/11)

Thanks all! Didn't think of hanging from the taps...
My intention is to expand to 6 taps when cash flow permits!

Like the idea of the splash back too. Awesome.


----------



## Dicko72 (22/8/11)

Logman said:


> Nice job on the Kegerator D!CKO, looks very smart indeed!
> 
> I've still got a cube cut in half on the floor because I can't think of something I'm happy with.
> 
> ...



Thanks Logman. Still got some plumbing to do but almost done!

I was thinking of some guttering as an interim solution.
Currently I'm using foam and its not pretty!


----------



## hsb (22/8/11)

I've got a rug 'down there' for now, does the job  

I did find these guys who ship to Aus whilst looking around, could only find very expensive ones domestically
http://barsupplies.com/stainless-steel-drip-tray-p-349.html

You could stick it on the floor, or would Rare Earth Magnets hold it up (if you glued inside tray?)


----------



## Dicko72 (22/8/11)

hsb said:


> I've got a rug 'down there' for now, does the job
> 
> I did find these guys who ship to Aus whilst looking around, could only find very expensive ones domestically
> http://barsupplies.com/stainless-steel-drip-tray-p-349.html
> ...



Fabric is a much easier approach!
barsupplies link looks good...cheap is good!


----------



## Logman (22/8/11)

hsb said:


> You could stick it on the floor


They splash too much because of the high fall - if the tray goes on the floor the back splash area needs to be around six inches high. I hand a paint brush tray to start but the back wasn't high enough so I switched to the 1/2 cube.


----------



## hsb (22/8/11)

Good point on the splash height, didn't consider that. I might stick with the rug until I can find a drownded kitten to slot underneath. 
Fixing a drip tray seems like too much hassle (to me), kudos if you can summon the effort/come up with a workable solution.
PVC guttering sounds interesting, you could get pretty creative, some kind of water feature?


----------



## Logman (22/8/11)

I looked at PVC guttering at Bunnings to put a piece on the floor but couldn't see any ends. Can you just buy a metre and block either end? If so, that would be good on the floor.


----------



## Wolfy (22/8/11)

D!CKO said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for cheap DIY drip trays?


If you watch ebay (search for 'drip trays') there are often very cheap (ex-UK-pub) plastic drip trays for sale, then it should be easy to make a L shape-type bracket that screws into the collar to hold them up.

Mine look like this (_cost 1 plus plus a few $ postage_):


----------



## daryl5412 (22/8/11)

All I have on mine is a couple of cheap L brackets siliconed to the front. Drip tray is a standard one that just sits on top, you can take it away and clean it easily.

Silicone on the bracket, hold it there for a few days with plumbers tape until the silicone cures and presto - no drilling or screws. If it can hold fish tanks together, it will hold a drip tray with a few glasses sitting on it.

Cheers :chug:


----------



## Wolfy (22/8/11)

daryl5412 said:


> Silicone on the bracket, hold it there for a few days with plumbers tape until the silicone cures and presto - no drilling or screws. If it can hold fish tanks together, it will hold a drip tray with a few glasses sitting on it.


But once it is siliconed to the brackets how do you remove it for cleaning? :unsure:


----------



## hsb (22/8/11)

I think the clue may lie above Wolfy ^_^


----------



## real_beer (22/8/11)

D!CKO said:


> Finally finished my Chest Freezer conversion...
> View attachment 47788
> 
> 
> ...


I've been using these ice cream containers for the last 12-18 months, they work great. A local ice cream shop will probably give you some if you ask nicely.
I don't know how some blokes pour their beers but mine all goes in the glass & the drip tray catches the couple of drips that drop after that.


----------



## bignath (22/8/11)

hsb said:


> I've got a rug 'down there' for now, does the job...



Here you go...





Sorry, couldn't resist....Very cheap shot that one.


----------



## Dicko72 (22/8/11)

Logman said:


> I looked at PVC guttering at Bunnings to put a piece on the floor but couldn't see any ends. Can you just buy a metre and block either end? If so, that would be good on the floor.



I've seen some in bunnings comes in metre sections.
You can block off the ends with slot in divider things (designed for this purpose).

Reckon about $20 all up.

Pimp 'em up with a bit of spray bling....sorted!

Either that, or a line of Merkins as hsb suggests :lol:


----------



## daryl5412 (23/8/11)

Wolfy said:


> But once it is siliconed to the brackets how do you remove it for cleaning? :unsure:




Silicone to the front of the freezer only. The tray just sits on top

If yoe ever need to remove them you can just cut them off with a razor blade.

:beer:


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/8/11)

If you dont constrain yourself to pub style stainless steel, there are lots of options. Bamboo grows free along drains, floorboards can be found on verges. This drip tray is on a slope and has a drain to waste.


----------



## Malted (23/8/11)

Sometimes the idea of a drip tray is to be dual purpose. 
(1) catch drips, foamy runover etc (2) to sit the glass on it, particularly with a foamy beer and come back to it after it has settled to top it up. 

A bucket can catch the drips etc and then sit the beer on top of the keezer, then pick it up again and put under tap again. Just not as easy as sitting it on a tray under the tap.


----------



## glaab (23/8/11)

maybe one of these will suit you

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Stainless-Steel...=item53e8a0ce5c


----------



## Dicko72 (23/8/11)

glaab said:


> maybe one of these will suit you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Stainless-Steel...=item53e8a0ce5c



DAMN! That looks pretty good mate!

Had a look at the BarSupplies link from hsb.
http://barsupplies.com/stainless-steel-drip-tray-p-349.html

Cheapest shipping was $144!!! :angry:


----------



## argon (23/8/11)

As a drip tray i use one of the plastic shelves from the door of the fridge sitting on the ground under the taps. I've been tempted to buy a couple of brackets for it to sit on... but way too lazy/cheap. very easy to clean out, just a quick wipe with a warm washer and a spray with starsan. I'll probably keep it like that for the moment. 

End plan is to scrap the upright fridge kegerator and install a NickB style setup but with the taps within the wall cavity with a blackboard menu over the top, hiding the taps when not in use. Only money is keeping me away from that one at the moment.


----------



## egolds77 (23/8/11)

Knocked this up to include a glass rinser/chiller, really pleased how it turned out. i run the rinser off the soda line/keg.


----------



## egolds77 (23/8/11)

The collection container with indication float to indicate when it's full and needs emptying.


----------



## Amber Fluid (23/8/11)

D!CKO said:


> DAMN! That looks pretty good mate!
> 
> Had a look at the BarSupplies link from hsb.
> http://barsupplies.com/stainless-steel-drip-tray-p-349.html
> ...



You can get the same tray from HERE for $50.39 delivered ($17.79 + $32.60 p&h). Do a search on drip tray and you will see it


----------



## ratchie (23/8/11)

I use one of these QJ7012 as a drip tray with a tupperware container in it to catch drips,I just slide the container from tap to tap.Empty and wash the container when finished.


----------



## Dicko72 (25/8/11)

Thanks guys for all the info!
All I need to do now is pick one!  

I'm leaning towards the drip tray at http://www.barproducts.com/
Will probably attach the brackets with liquid nails and sit the tray on top.

Although gonna need 2 of 'em... :chug:


----------

